# Fly Tying Material Online Stores



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

this can be and is a touchy subject as most people try their best to buy local. where I live, the closest real fly shop is 2-3hrs away. so my loyalty isn't as firm as others here. if I had a place 30 min away it would be a different story. with the disclaimer over, look up jstockard, waters west has some good deals on fox. I usually order from black fly, ole florida, or my buddy wilkinsonflyfishing.com if I can. good luck and tread carefully!!!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

saltwaterflytyers.com


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> this can be and is a touchy subject as most people try their best to buy local. where I live, the closest real fly shop is 2-3hrs away. so my loyalty isn't as firm as others here. if I had a place 30 min away it would be a different story. with the disclaimer over, look up jstockard, waters west has some good deals on fox. I usually order from black fly, ole florida, or my buddy wilkinsonflyfishing.com if I can. good luck and tread carefully!!!


Same here with respect to local businesses. Unfortunately it isn't an option for me as well. Thanks for your suggestions!



Financekid1 said:


> saltwaterflytyers.com


Thanks!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

stockard has a sale on hooks currently.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I shop at local stores as much as possible but for online I'm usually able to find what I need at ole Florida and the free shipping is great


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

When I order online it is almost always from Orlando Outfitters. Occasionally, I will order from Ole Florida if I can't get to the $50 for free shipping. Recently my wife and I were in Port Angeles, WA and I ran across a bada** fly shop in that small little town. I have been ordering from them recently as well. waterswest.com


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Pretty much 100% Ole Florida Fly Shop for me. Great selection and free shipping in the US. I hate paying $5 shipping for that $5 pack of hooks I needed last minute.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Pierson said:


> Pretty much 100% Ole Florida Fly Shop for me. Great selection and free shipping in the US. I hate paying $5 shipping for that $5 pack of hooks I needed last minute.


X2. Always free and fast.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Pretty much 100% Ole Florida Fly Shop for me. Great selection and free shipping in the US. I hate paying $5 shipping for that $5 pack of hooks I needed last minute.


I do like Ole Florida but I do find their prices to be a little higher than others. Great selection, free and fast shipping though!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

E-money said:


> I do like Ole Florida but I do find their prices to be a little higher than others. Great selection, free and fast shipping though!


I can agree with that, the free and fast shipping tips the scale for me though. 

@E-money I dig the new avatar!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Pierson said:


> I can agree with that, the free and fast shipping tips the scale for me though.
> 
> @E-money I dig the new avatar!


Much appreciated! I bet you know who's pattern I caught it on too!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If no local close by, ole Florida,feathercrafters and flyfish food. And just cause Cheech and Curtis at flyfish food in Utah , doesn't mean they don't get salty.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

As others have said buy local if it's an option, but assuming it's not..

Order your deer hair from Kevin @ Forgotten Coast in Apalach, he has the best bucktail I've seen anywhere, and also very decent belly hair. Notice I said *belly hair*, that's what you really want if you want to stack or spin hair on larger flies. Body hair will work but it's better suited for smaller patterns. Belly hair is hollow like body hair but it's slightly larger in dia. so it flares better when you spin/stack. Hope that helps.

Otherwise, for general stuff Fly Tyers Dungeon is not bad, and like others have said Stockard and Ole FL are great to deal with.

Happy Tying


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Caddis Fly Shop out of Oregon. Free shipping on orders over $25. Usually shows up at my door in Ohio in 3 days.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Another vote for Ole Florida. I buy local 90% of the time. But if I buy online they're my first choice.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Ole Florida Fly Shop, no doubt. Orders are at my door next day! I’m fairly close to them, but still that’s impressive.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I also tend to order speciality items my shop doesn't carry online - flymen fishing and cascade crest have some cool stuff to play w


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I buy from Ole Florida. Because its fast and has good prices. I'm not paying a 1/3 more and gas to say I got something local.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I usually shop at Fish Hawk in Atlanta. I'm sure if you called them they would mail it to you


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Feathers (Capes etc) I get from http://www.featheremporium.com/ Its better to call and talk to him to explain what you are doing with them and he will hand pick a cape you want.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Feathers (Capes etc) I get from http://www.featheremporium.com/ Its better to call and talk to him to explain what you are doing with them and he will hand pick a cape you want.


I checked this website and it is cool. I learned a lot about feathers. A good educational look even if not buying now!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

timogleason said:


> I checked this website and it is cool. I learned a lot about feathers. A good educational look even if not buying now!


Who knew there were feather experts. But he is.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Add Bears Den to the mix - great selection and good prices


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

For glue on eyes and other misc, I have used Fly Tyers Dungeon. Best price by far on eyes and other misc. Not a wide selection of materials but what he has is cheap and good. 

239 Flies is expanding his store. He is opening up a physical store in Bonita Springs FL and expanding inventory, so that might be a source as well. He puts together kits to tie his flies. Easy way to get right materials if you want to replicate his flies or enjoy his style of fly.


----------

